

Seasteading: A Practical Guide to Homesteading the High Seas - tlrobinson
http://seasteading.org/seastead.org/book_beta/full_book_beta.html

======
tlrobinson
Also:
[http://www.wired.com/science/planetearth/news/2008/05/seaste...](http://www.wired.com/science/planetearth/news/2008/05/seasteading)
(Peter Thiel Makes Down Payment on Libertarian Ocean Colonies)

------
echair
Is there even one person who's currently living this way?

~~~
tlrobinson
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principality_of_Sealand>

